# Shelf life of an amplifier



## borahshadow (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello,

I recently came across two old Linear Power amps for a really really good deal. The guy I bought them from said they worked when he tested them last 10 years ago. The guy at my local shop said he has seen amps die while unused on the shelf many times. I haven't got a chance to test them yet so I was just curious what chance others thought they had of working or being broken.

any guesses?


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Corrosion, electrolytic caps drying out and sometimes faulty switches/pots are the biggest failure points from age, many here including me are happily using equipment that's 15-20 years old.


----------



## borahshadow (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok I understand how an amp could fail while just sitting on a shelf but I was wondering how likely/common it is. Specifically with a brand that I've heard good things about like LP.


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

Not. Just test them first. If they work LP are awesome!


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

It is less about the brand on the outside of the heatsink, and more about the type of components used inside. Older capacitors can dry up and fail whether it is a McIntosh or a Pyramid.


----------



## borahshadow (Jul 3, 2010)

any standard testing procedures short of getting them almost installed?


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

DMM can do some of it as far as power but not to test for audio output.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

it's tough to "re-form" caps in a switch mode PS, it's on or it's off. Testing in controlled conditions after exercising the switches while using a teflon based electronic lubricant like Tef-Rawn or Rawn supberlube is your best bet.


----------



## borahshadow (Jul 3, 2010)

chad said:


> it's tough to "re-form" caps in a switch mode PS, it's on or it's off. Testing in controlled conditions after exercising the switches while using a teflon based electronic lubricant like Tef-Rawn or Rawn supberlube is your best bet.


Wait what?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

yer on your own from there on out. If you can't search that, take it to a competent tech.


----------



## borahshadow (Jul 3, 2010)

cajunner said:


> I'm going to guess that both are in perfect working condition but I'm an optimist.


Well that was good timing  I just tested them last night and you are correct. Looks like it was a good gamble to buy them.


----------

